# Collab sig?



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to do a collaboration signature with me?

Like, someone starts to make the signature, then passes it off to the second person who completes it, its pretty fun and it melds styles.

You can pick the topic, render and if you wanna start of finish. Also, you have to keep all of the layers from the previous person. You can however adjust the colors of those layers, just not delete them.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sure I'll do it with you. If you guys want we can have more then 2 ppl do it.

You can go first and pick the topic etc.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Sure I'll do it with you. If you guys want we can have more then 2 ppl do it.
> 
> You can go first and pick the topic etc.


Alright. Ya I like the idea of more people. So lets get like one or two more.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Sorry for the double post

Ok I got the first part done. So I guess you can take it if you want, or we can wait for another person. Either is fine for me lol.











Here is the PSD needed: 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U7MQS23F


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah I'll take it from here and have it done in a day or 2.


----------

